# Warmachine Cryx Wraith Engine WIP



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I found this floatining around over the weekend. There was some concept art of this guy circulating about a month ago but Privateer Press revealed this guy on Friday. It is nice to have a photo that scales the Engine against a standard figure. I am not sure how I feel about this model, but it is definitely large.










Enjoy!


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

im drooling....


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I only really like the torso... the arms, tail and head don't really fit the rest of it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like a Tyranid thats gone wrong, plus you know thats gonna be face in the dirt every time you put it on the table.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> looks like a Tyranid thats gone wrong, plus you know thats gonna be face in the dirt every time you put it on the table.


That was my thought exactly. I think for me it is really the arms that are off-putting. They just don't look right proportionally.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not really sure about it... I dont really like the look of it...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a Trygon by any other name, its just dawned on me what it reminds me of, its like a half mechanical trygon, then again the sphere on legs the other day reminded me alot of the wild wild west spider/defiler,do we know if these machines are resin or plastic?im just thinking your would be all kinds a hurt if that was a resin model as it looks very very top heavy1


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The three other battle engines we have seen are resin. This one will be Resin and metal like the picture. Not a fan of hybrid kits but I am sure I can make it work.

I quite like as it fits in with the Cryx range and looks like a larger machine wraith. I like the top heavy look as the model is a wraith and is meant to float across the battlefield which I feel the model shows with its top heavy look.

If I will get one is another question as they are rumoured to be around £60 for that I could buy alot more for my Cryx. It just depends on the rules, also transporting this guy around will be a bitch.


----------



## Galldrian (Apr 10, 2010)

Trygon that slept with a necron? Nice model tho


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually really like it, it matches the aesthetics of the rest of the cryx range- steampunk with more organic shapes compared to the other factions

now i wish PP would hurry up and release some stuff for Hordes...my Circle list wants giant best fun...


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

It definatly looks cryx, sort of an upscaled machine wraith with thin arms


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's to hoping it doesnt cost an arm and a leg, because that thing looks awesome. I have to add that to my WM army


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I like it, without playing the game at all:so_happy:

The tip-over problem shouldnt be so bad with that big base as long as one puts it in the middle of the base and pin it to the base. Not pinning it is asking for trouble though...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> I like it, without playing the game at all:so_happy:
> 
> The tip-over problem shouldnt be so bad with that big base as long as one puts it in the middle of the base and pin it to the base. Not pinning it is asking for trouble though...


Pinning it to the base would be common sense.......and we all know how that tends to pan out


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will admit, I am NOT a fan of that model. Not at all.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mixed feelings. I want to see a painted one.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, it *is* a WIP. If they tidy up the arms some, then I think it'll be a good model.


----------

